# What do you do on your days off?



## Jackson (Nov 17, 2010)

Just curious. I could imagine I would do..nothing. lol


----------



## abckidsmom (Nov 17, 2010)

I haven't done nothing in 8 years.  I sometimes ache for doing nothing.  Enjoy it for me, will you?


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 17, 2010)

Right at this second... nothing much  video games,  and photography right now. When I get another bike I'll get back on the track for roadracing. Come January I'll be spending all my free time in class, clinicals, and driving to said educational functions


----------



## EMS/LEO505 (Nov 17, 2010)

Video Games, fly, or WWII Reenacting


----------



## fast65 (Nov 17, 2010)

Umm...study, and if I'm super lucky, study some more


----------



## Bullets (Nov 17, 2010)

WWII Reenacting, SCUBA diving, surfing, surf fishing, jet skiing, beach going

Generally being around the beach, i only live 2 miles from the atlantic


----------



## Chimpie (Nov 17, 2010)

Post on EMTLife!  ... starbucks, out to dinner with friends, volunteer with the Red Cross, plan for the future.


----------



## medic417 (Nov 17, 2010)

Chimpie said:


> Post on EMTLife!  ... starbucks, out to dinner with friends, volunteer with the Red Cross, plan for the future.



So are you my rich friend?  Can I borrow or better yet have some money?

Between work, providing education, being a homeowner, etc I do not know what this days off thing is that is being spoke of.  :unsure:


----------



## Chimpie (Nov 17, 2010)

Why do I have to be rich to go to Starbucks?


----------



## medic417 (Nov 17, 2010)

Chimpie said:


> Why do I have to be rich to go to Starbucks?



When a cup of coffee costs as much if not more than the entire gallon can of coffee to make your own you must be rich if you buy.  

Have you ever gotten just coffee at starbucks?  It is some nasty tasting crap and it confuses the kids at the counter.  I never buy but sometimes my partner wants it so buys me a cup.


----------



## Aerin-Sol (Nov 17, 2010)

Exercise, play videogames, try and make healthy food to take to work with me, read, sleep in.


----------



## Chimpie (Nov 17, 2010)

medic417 said:


> When a cup of coffee costs as much if not more than the entire gallon can of coffee to make your own you must be rich if you buy.
> 
> Have you ever gotten just coffee at starbucks?  It is some nasty tasting crap and it confuses the kids at the counter.  I never buy but sometimes my partner wants it so buys me a cup.



Here's the way I see it, and then we'll allow the thread to get back on topic.  Feel free to PM if you want to continue talking about it.

I fully agree.  Coffee, lattes, even their food is priced high.  However, I never go there just to get something and then leave.  I get a lot of my brainstorming and idea/plan writing done there.  So I may pay $4 for a latte and $2 for a sandwich, but then I spend 2 or 3 hours there 'working'.  That's $6 spent to get away from distractions, think freely, and if I want, be social with friends and family.  I think it's a fair trade.

Now, back on topic.


----------



## C.T.E.M.R. (Nov 17, 2010)

Lets see, mostly school and trying to get anything done that needs too.


----------



## EMS/LEO505 (Nov 18, 2010)

Bullets said:


> WWII Reenacting



What kind? I'm with KGvR outta colorado!


----------



## JJR512 (Nov 18, 2010)

In no particular order of importance or time devoted:

Spend time with my wife and kids; study for EMT class; read; play Mafia Wars on Facebook; participate in online message boards, such as this one; watch movies; browse the internet doing whatever kind of research I've been randomly inspired to do.

Not very exciting, really.

I can't currently afford any of my hobbies, which used to include building plastic models (usually of cars or military airplanes), collecting a wide variety of collectibles (stamps, playing cards, Coca-Cola products/memorabilia, Star Wars toys, comic books, and various other assorted types of things), and a few other things.


----------



## Bullets (Nov 18, 2010)

medic417 said:


> When a cup of coffee costs as much if not more than the entire gallon can of coffee to make your own you must be rich if you buy.
> 
> Have you ever gotten just coffee at starbucks?  It is some nasty tasting crap and it confuses the kids at the counter.  I never buy but sometimes my partner wants it so buys me a cup.



A large coffee at starbucks is like 2.50, that's about average around here for a cup


----------



## Bullets (Nov 18, 2010)

EMS/LEO505 said:


> What kind? I'm with KGvR outta colorado!



101st AB out of NJ


----------



## Pittma (Nov 18, 2010)

I'm pretty heavily involved with music, I like to kick back with my guitar and play a few tunes. I also like to fish (in the summer), sleep, and anything nature. Or just wander the streets of Boston and people watch.


----------



## 46Young (Nov 18, 2010)

Chimpie said:


> Why do I have to be rich to go to Starbucks?



They have the nickname of "Fivebucks" for a reason. It costs a "latte" money to order from there.


----------



## 46Young (Nov 18, 2010)

Some forum members here have stated that their regularly scheduled work hours exceed 80/wk, plus holdovers. Others are constantly mandated. I experienced this on a 24/48 where it was more like a 36/36 to 48/24. Others still work two to three jobs, so they're never home. I'm going to say that these people spend much of their time recovering in bed from work, just so they can do it again.


----------



## EMS/LEO505 (Nov 18, 2010)

Bullets said:


> 101st AB out of NJ



Ah an Amerikan  lol


----------



## Melclin (Nov 18, 2010)

Now that I've finished Uni, I do a pretty big lot of nothing. 

I'm gradually making my way through ER, the West Wing, Madmen and the L word. 

Wikipedia. I actually spend entire days, beginning to end, usually when I'm hungover, floating around Wikipedia and I regret nothing. 

I teach a group of volunteer FRs for event first aid, and do a few event myself which is always a good laugh. Sit around and chat, eat a free meal, slap on a few band aids, watch the footy/concert/event walk around and smile, build social capital.

Also, cricket season is starting so I won't be seeing you guys for a while.  And when I return I'll be 6kgs fatter for the beer and snags.


----------



## fast65 (Nov 18, 2010)

I suppose aside from studying I do have a fe hobbies. I really enjoy working on my cars and riding my dirt bike, I also love hiking, especially when a nice fog rolls over the mountain. A couple weekends our of the month I also assist with EMT basic labs.


----------



## STXmedic (Nov 19, 2010)

Running, cycling, and anything that can potentially be construed as endurance training


----------



## JJR512 (Nov 19, 2010)

Melclin said:


> Wikipedia. I actually spend entire days, beginning to end, usually when I'm hungover, floating around Wikipedia and I regret nothing.



I've been known to do this, too. I'm curious to know if you use the "random article" link a lot, or if you just follow a link from one article to another? I rarely use the random button. I'll usually start on a topic I happen to be interested in at that moment, and somewhere in that article it will mention something I don't know much about, so I'll click that link, and so on and so forth.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 19, 2010)

Wiki-wandering is a great way to avoid studying haha. 

Sleeping, studying, skiing or beaching/boating depending on the season, paintballing, lately though it has been chopping firewood since the heater in my house sucks.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Nov 19, 2010)

JJR512 said:


> I've been known to do this, too. I'm curious to know if you use the "random article" link a lot, or if you just follow a link from one article to another? I rarely use the random button. I'll usually start on a topic I happen to be interested in at that moment, and somewhere in that article it will mention something I don't know much about, so I'll click that link, and so on and so forth.



I do the same thing. Start with a topic I'm interested in and wander randomly. Unfortunately I wasted my entire day from 1100 onwards doing this today. Was supposed to get an essay done. Sometimes my own laziness amazes me. I started with neoclassical criminology, the topic I was supposed to be writing about, and along the line somehow visited George Washington, flame warfare, Boeing, the history f the Christmas tree, AM radio, ambulances, Kansas (the band), horses, duct tape, butane, reverse osmosis, and a myriad of other random and completely time wasting articles before finally finishing at dinner time with something about neoprene or carbon composites or some such nonsense. 

Ugh! Can you say double the schoolwork load tomorrow?


----------



## Melclin (Nov 19, 2010)

JJR512 said:


> I've been known to do this, too. I'm curious to know if you use the "random article" link a lot, or if you just follow a link from one article to another? I rarely use the random button. I'll usually start on a topic I happen to be interested in at that moment, and somewhere in that article it will mention something I don't know much about, so I'll click that link, and so on and so forth.



Nah never random article. I always just pick something I'm interesting in and it goes from there. As you say, you see an interesting link, open it in another window and finish the article. Problem is, I usually open about 5 new windows for every one article I finish, so it gets a bit out of control sometimes. Usually along historical, biographical, military, political or medical lines.


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 19, 2010)

Melclin said:


> Nah never random article. I always just pick something I'm interesting in and it goes from there. As you say, you see an interesting link, open it in another window and finish the article. Problem is, I usually open about 5 new windows for every one article I finish, so it gets a bit out of control sometimes. Usually along historical, biographical, military, political or medical lines.


I"m so glad to know that I'm not the only one who has this phenomenon happen to them


----------



## 8jimi8 (Nov 19, 2010)

Rockclimbing, bike riding, mwso/mw2, looking for women who can stand me...

S     C     H    O    O    L


----------



## LucidResq (Nov 19, 2010)

Melclin said:


> Wikipedia. I actually spend entire days, beginning to end, usually when I'm hungover, floating around Wikipedia and I regret nothing.


Hahaha.... I do the same thing. It usually starts on Wikipedia and sets off hours of random researching.


----------



## firecoins (Nov 19, 2010)

Reenact the War on Drugs.


----------



## Pittma (Nov 19, 2010)

LucidResq said:


> Hahaha.... I do the same thing. It usually starts on Wikipedia and sets off hours of random researching.



Wikipedia allows us with ADD to actually learn something. You can pick any two unrelated subjects and by clicking through links, get from one to the other.
The last one I did was "Bison" to "fireworks"


----------



## Sasha (Nov 19, 2010)

> A large coffee at starbucks is like 2.50



Starbucks doesn't sell large.


----------



## JJR512 (Nov 19, 2010)

Sasha said:


> Starbucks doesn't sell large.



On the rare occasion that I go to Starbucks, I order either a small, medium, or large, depending on what I feel like (and how much money I have). And I've always gotten the smallest size if I asked for a small, the middle-sized one if I asked for a medium, and the largest size if I asked for a large. To hell with whatever stupid names they want to call their sizes, the rest of the civilized world understands small, medium, and large, and I'm not going to change just for some stupid overpriced coffee.


----------



## Sasha (Nov 19, 2010)

The one time I tried to order a medium hot chocolate from them the barista looked at me like I grew five heads and asked for him to feed me kittens.


----------



## JJR512 (Nov 19, 2010)

"Barista" is another word I refuse to use at Starbucks. Starbucks is an American company, and they are a coffee company, not a café. In fact, the full name of the company is "Starbucks Coffee Company" and they're from Seattle, Washington, so I'll skip the fancy Italian words.


----------



## HotelCo (Nov 20, 2010)

Bars, casinos, clubs, sleep, random stuff. Hooray for weekly 4 day weekends!!


----------



## EMT11KDL (Nov 21, 2010)

when i am off work, i try and do things that don't remind me of work.  due to i work for fire, i have to keep my on call pager with me 24/7.  I spend time with my niece as much as i can, hit the mountains and camp/fish/hunt.  

During the spring and summer, coach baseball.  Winter-Ski and snowmobile... fall-its football season... there is always a game on tv


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Nov 21, 2010)

JJR512 said:


> "Barista" is another word I refuse to use at Starbucks. Starbucks is an American company, and they are a coffee company, not a café. In fact, the full name of the company is "Starbucks Coffee Company" and they're from Seattle, Washington, so I'll skip the fancy Italian words.



I would just like to say at this point that not everything from WA is bad.


----------



## JJR512 (Nov 21, 2010)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> I would just like to say at this point that not everything from WA is bad.



I never said _anything_ from Washington is bad. In fact, I can't think of anything bad from Washington at all.

The only way Washington came into what I was saying is that I was pointing out that Starbucks is an American company and I don't see the need for them to make themselves seem like anything other than what they are, which in my opinion, is what they're trying to do by using Italian words to describe their products and employees.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Nov 21, 2010)

JJR512 said:


> I never said _anything_ from Washington is bad. In fact, I can't think of anything bad from Washington at all.
> 
> The only way Washington came into what I was saying is that I was pointing out that Starbucks is an American company and I don't see the need for them to make themselves seem like anything other than what they are, which in my opinion, is what they're trying to do by using Italian words to describe their products and employees.



It was a joke. Ha ha ha. 

I'm just not a Starbucks fan at all an I was assuming you weren't either. That's all.


----------



## JJR512 (Nov 21, 2010)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> It was a joke. Ha ha ha.
> 
> I'm just not a Starbucks fan at all an I was assuming you weren't either. That's all.



Oh, sorry, I thought you thought that I...well nevermind, it's not important. 

I'm not anti-Starbucks. I really can't taste much difference between straight coffee no matter how much it costs, but I also rarely drink coffee in the first place. I don't think I've ever deliberately set out to go specifically to Starbucks, but from time to time I'll be out doing something else and see one and I'll decide to go in. When I do go in, I always get something much more interesting than just coffee. I usually try one of their fanciful flavor creations, something with peppermint, or chai, or caramel...I think I've had something with pumpkin flavoring...


----------

